# javax.el.PropertyNotFoundException: Property 'bezeichnung' not found on type Entities.Produkt



## mirus (2. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich erhalte oben genannte Exception.

Klasse Produkt:

```
package Entities;

import java.io.Serializable;

public class Produkt implements Serializable {

	public Integer produktId;
	
	public String bezeichnung;
	
	public double preis;
	
	public Produkt(Integer produktId, String bezeichnung, double preis) {
		this.produktId = produktId;
		this.bezeichnung = bezeichnung;
		this.preis = preis;
	}
	
}
```

Servlet:

```
Produkt produkt1 = new Produkt(0, "Baum", 0);
	
        ArrayList<Produkt> produkte = new ArrayList<Produkt>();
	produkte.add(produkt1);
		
	request.setAttribute("produkte", produkte);
	request.getRequestDispatcher("/WEB-INF/index.jsp").forward(request, response);
```

Jsp-Page:

```
<table>
		<c:forEach items="${produkte}" var="produkt">
		<tr>
			<td><c:out value="${produkt.bezeichnung}"/></td>
		</tr>
		</c:forEach>
	</table>
```

Kann mir jemand sagen warum ich nicht auf die Property "bezeichnung" zugreifen kann? Bzw. warum die Exception geworfen wird?

Gruß,
mirus


----------



## stg (2. Nov 2014)

Die JSP Expression Language beruht auf der Java Bean Spec. Du brauchst zwingend öffentliche getter (und ggfls setter), um auf Attribute zuzugreifen.


----------



## mirus (2. Nov 2014)

Es funktioniert, danke!


----------

